# Digital vs analog derived LPs



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

Do those of you who listen exclusively to LPs notice a difference in sound when the master tape is analog vs digital? I'm just curious how good recent DG LPs, for instance, sound compared to older analog recordings.


----------

